# Nintendo Sues Owner of 2 Prominent ROM-Hosting Sites



## Viri (Jul 21, 2018)

So, how fucked are those 2 guys? Also, I never even heard of their website.


----------



## mattytrog (Jul 21, 2018)

Better off going to Cuba or Russia while they can...


----------



## phreaksho (Jul 21, 2018)

Geez... you would think that these guys would go after people distributing the newer stuff..


----------



## Darth Meteos (Jul 21, 2018)

This site was like my... I wanna say third... place to check for ROMs. Christ, what do I do, now?!


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jul 21, 2018)

Nintendo must be losing money somehow. Try doing more ports. 

(This is sarcasm)


----------



## tomGER (Jul 21, 2018)

phreaksho said:


> Geez... you would think that these guys would go after people distributing the newer stuff..


I'd guess that finding the owner of that site was "easy" when compared to those sharing newer content.


----------



## dmace81 (Jul 21, 2018)

Yet thousands of rom websites still exist. Good luck taking them all down Nintendo.  So stupid.  Im glad I hacked my 3ds so I can get games free now.  I supported Nintendo enough through the years rebuying the same games over and over.  All I see in them is greed now.  If they want people to quit downloading roms then make 30+ year old games cheaper than 5 to 10 dollars.


----------



## Song of storms (Jul 21, 2018)

What were they supposed to do? Let them host their games for free? Companies must protect their own stuff or they give free ground for people to do anything they want with them. Why do you think that Game Freak actively shuts down Pokemon fangames? For fun?

These idiots hosted a warez website in *Arizona*, something that you can't just swipe under the rug. Had they hosted it in Panama or another country where the authorities don't care, they would've gotten away with it. This is just playing stupid games and winning stupid prizes.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Jul 21, 2018)

So what happens to him now? Surely he doesn't have that much money with him?


----------



## Song of storms (Jul 21, 2018)

Jiehfeng said:


> So what happens to him now? Surely he doesn't have that much money with him?


With 17 million visitors per month? It's safe to say that he got at least $10k per month.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Jul 21, 2018)

The one place I could get my Xbox games without adfly. RIP


----------



## gman666 (Jul 21, 2018)

Good rom sites come and go.. That's exactly why I have complete romsets stored on a few drives. I'd like to avoid finding new sites everytime companies send out cease and desist orders.


----------



## Captain_N (Jul 21, 2018)

dmace81 said:


> Yet thousands of rom websites still exist. Good luck taking them all down Nintendo.  So stupid.  Im glad I hacked my 3ds so I can get games free now.  I supported Nintendo enough through the years rebuying the same games over and over.  All I see in them is greed now.  If they want people to quit downloading roms then make 30+ year old games cheaper than 5 to 10 dollars.



I bet they will go after that paradise site also. they have better stuff. You would think they would be going after the sites that host links for switch roms as well as the cloud storage used the roms. They could just sit there all day reporting all the links. Really all these sites just need to be in Russia.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 21, 2018)

Viri said:


> So, how fucked are those 2 guys? Also, I never even heard of their website.


Proper fucked Turkish. Like the rabbit.


----------



## Ericthegreat (Jul 21, 2018)

Son of a bitch, they don't even sell anything gba related. This is just Nintendo being assholes. And yes I do understand that you have to protect your patents, but this is a weird case of Nintendo just messing with someone, look how they don't (and probably can't) do shit about the 100000 chinese websites.


----------



## CORE (Jul 21, 2018)

How sad when Nintendo cant sell you the same thing over and over because it freely available although you bought once before however Legal it is Greedy.


----------



## Song of storms (Jul 21, 2018)

Ericthegreat said:


> Son of a bitch, they don't even sell anything gba related. This is just Nintendo being assholes. And yes I do understand that you have to protect your patents, but this is a weird case of Nintendo just messing with someone, look how they don't (and probably can't) do shit about the 100000 chinese websites.


It's a lot easier to sue someone infringing your copyrighted material in a place like the USA than in a place like China. That's why the owner of these two websites would've gotten away with it if he hosted them someplace else.


----------



## CORE (Jul 21, 2018)

SOB!!! I just discovered that site and was very useful dammit Nintendo u A**holes. It had games that I never knew existed.


----------



## Arras (Jul 21, 2018)

Jiehfeng said:


> So what happens to him now? Surely he doesn't have that much money with him?


File for bankruptcy, probably.


----------



## I_AM_L_FORCE (Jul 21, 2018)

phreaksho said:


> Geez... you would think that these guys would go after people distributing the newer stuff..


They can't sue their own server's.

Wait can they?


----------



## Tiltmfc (Jul 21, 2018)

Or they could just bring the virtual console back.. Why not let us buy mario 3 for a third time


----------



## AkikoKumagara (Jul 21, 2018)

I_AM_L_FORCE said:


> They can't sue their own server's.
> 
> Wait can they?



You're right, but 3DS, Wii U, and Switch stuff is distributed in other places that don't directly pull from Nintendo's CDN as well.


----------



## sweis12 (Jul 21, 2018)

Tiltmfc said:


> Or they could just bring the virtual console back.. Why not let us buy mario 3 for a third time


Honestly, they really should just virtual console every game for the older platforms so people don't HAVE to pirate unless they wanna spend hundreds of dollars on consoles and games when they already have a switch.


----------



## zeveroth (Jul 21, 2018)

Well this cat is going to get sued into oblivion. I've never heard of the site before though. I don't expect this to be the last one we hear about either. Nintendo is getting closer to their NSO service .I'm sure they want to crack down on these sites in hopes it'll drive more ppl to purchase a subscription to use said legacy games. If the guy is making $ off of them, he deserves Nintendo's wrath.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 21, 2018)

Funny coming from the company who used publicly available NES ROMs on the Wii Shopping channel


----------



## XDel (Jul 21, 2018)

Like this one guy's actions are really killing Nintendo. How un Buddha like of Nintendo, how very un Zen.


----------



## raphamotta (Jul 21, 2018)

I wonder if nintendo can also sue final users who use illegal roms


----------



## RedoLane (Jul 21, 2018)

Darth Meteos said:


> This site was like my... I wanna say third... place to check for ROMs. Christ, what do I do, now?!


both sites are still up though. just downloaded a ROM to check it.
download everything while you still can!


----------



## Zense (Jul 21, 2018)

As far as we know, this guy should be suing Nintendo for making a profit from soemthing they got off his site...

Jokes aside, funny how they first sue this guy now. It's like one of the first sites that pop up if you search for roms on google.


----------



## Ryccardo (Jul 21, 2018)

raphamotta said:


> I wonder if nintendo can also sue final users who use illegal roms


They can (for civil copyright infringement)... good luck finding said users and reasonably proving the illegitimate origin of their "backups"


----------



## AkikoKumagara (Jul 21, 2018)

the_randomizer said:


> Funny coming from the company who used publicly available NES ROMs on the Wii Shopping channel



I still don't get why people try to make a point out of this. Even if this did happen, it's still theirs to use however they wish, no matter where they obtained it from.


----------



## tbb043 (Jul 21, 2018)

Darth Meteos said:


> This site was like my... I wanna say third... place to check for ROMs. Christ, what do I do, now?!



I  dunno, maybe stick to your first and second places?


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jul 21, 2018)

The fun part is that people have to guess what the sites are cause no one here can mention them.


----------



## orangy57 (Jul 21, 2018)

What sites did he host?


----------



## AkikoKumagara (Jul 21, 2018)

Orangy57 said:


> What sites did he host?


Hmm, I don't know... but seems like people _love _both of them.


----------



## Zense (Jul 21, 2018)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> The fun part is that people have to guess what the sites are cause no one here can mention them.


Unless they go through the effort of looking at the source


----------



## Darth Meteos (Jul 21, 2018)

tbb043 said:


> I  dunno, maybe stick to your first and second places?







if em********e or c******s haven't got what i'm looking for, i'm proabably shit outta luck anyway
nice place to get wii stuff, though


----------



## mikey420 (Jul 21, 2018)

raphamotta said:


> I wonder if nintendo can also sue final users who use illegal roms


In the United States they indeed can sue users of illegitimate titles. However the burden of proof is on the accessing party and good luck proving the content was actually obtained illegally. The dumps could have been made from your own personal collection. Simply put they are unlikely to to ever be able to catch someone using illegitimate copies. First of all they can't observe users actions on things other than Nintendo devices and even still use of unauthorized software on a 3ds or something is not actual proof of a crime as again the dumped game could be a backup of a personally purchased copy which you are perfectly allowed to make as a US citizen. In short your crimes are hard to prove meaning you have little to nothing to worry about.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 21, 2018)

How cute of them, trying to stop ROM distribution on the internet


----------



## matthi321 (Jul 21, 2018)

so what sites are it? i hope its not *snip*


----------



## DarthDub (Jul 21, 2018)

Will Nintendo ever release ALL their games? We still don't have Joy Mecha Fight, Wrecking Crew '98, Super Mario All-Stars + Super Mario World, Tingle DS games, Captain Rainbow, the Panel de Pon games, Mother 3, all the FDS games, Color TV-Game 6, all the old Fire Emblem games, Alcahest, Custom Robo games, Daigasso! Band Brothers P, Starfy series, all the Wars games, BSX games, F-Zero Climax, any game that used the N64DD, Itoi Shigesato no Bass Tsuri No. 1 (SNES, N64), Kururin Squash!, Luigi's Mansion Arcade, Mario & Wario, Pokemon Card GB2: Team Great Rocket is Here!, Rhythm Tengoku, Shin Onigashima, Super Mario Fushigi no Korokoro Party (Mario Party Arcade), etc.


----------



## comput3rus3r (Jul 21, 2018)

somebody needs to sue the court for linking warez in their documents...


----------



## Vieela (Jul 21, 2018)

Could they also potentially take down the paradise website? Seems like Nintendo is taking down ROMs websites once again...


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 21, 2018)

Ooh poor Nintendo, they must be clearly financially destitute from all those ROMs that they don't sell online.


----------



## Pluupy (Jul 21, 2018)

Wait wait what was the name of the site?


----------



## Vieela (Jul 21, 2018)

But what is gonna happen now? How will the guy ever be able to pay so much money really? Nintendo has literally hundreds of trademarks, and easily half of these are on this particular website. What will be decided?


----------



## k3rizz3k (Jul 21, 2018)

Two wildly known websites huh.  Looked them up.. I've been sailing the high seas for years, and have never heard of them.


----------



## Vieela (Jul 21, 2018)

I love how there's this giant part of the lawsuit talking about how epic Nintendo is and all the great franchises they brought. Absolutely convenient.


----------



## BlastedGuy9905 (Jul 21, 2018)

I wonder if there's any way they could win against Nintendo?


----------



## k3rizz3k (Jul 21, 2018)

Arras said:


> File for bankruptcy, probably.



Typically, bankruptcy can't be applied to most court cases.  Sometimes there is an exception, but I doubt it would be here.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 21, 2018)

And what this will do is ultimately cause the eShop to wind up with retro games we've paid for ten times in the past, and nothing that hasn't been available before.


----------



## Vieela (Jul 21, 2018)

BlastedGuy9905 said:


> I wonder if there's any way they could win against Nintendo?


Most likely not. Whenever stuff like piracy happens, with big corporations specially, they usually win. Also, there's some countries that take piracy something EXTREMELY serious, like it's robbery. So most likely not to happen.


----------



## Darth Meteos (Jul 21, 2018)

Pluupy said:


> Wait wait what was the name of the site?


let's just say they love roms


----------



## JiveTheTurkey (Jul 21, 2018)

CORE said:


> How sad when Nintendo cant sell you the same thing over and over because it freely available although you bought once before however Legal it is Greedy.


Definitely but I think greedy would be the MGM Resorts company suing the mass shooting victims so they won't be held liable.


----------



## cvskid (Jul 21, 2018)

Getting the whole website shut down seems a bit extreme. Could just get them to stop hosting nintendo roms like they did with other websites. More than half the series nintendo owns they don't even do anything with anymore so idk what it is they are protecting. Don't see sega or sony flipping out over old games like this.

Can't stop the internet nintendo.


----------



## Zense (Jul 21, 2018)

I imagine that they're gonna have to stop hosting Nintendo-related ROMs, but their other stuff will remain?  Correct me if I'm wrong..


----------



## gman666 (Jul 21, 2018)

It seems like their claim to fame is the ability to play retro games in-browser. They also charge a membership fee for an ad-free experience. My guess is that this isn't about the availability of warez, but the monetization of in-browser gameplay. Nintendo states "unfair competition" as a basis for the lawsuit.


----------



## Vieela (Jul 21, 2018)

gman666 said:


> It seems like their claim to fame is the ability to play retro games in-browser. They also charge a membership fee for an ad-free experience. My guess is that this isn't about the availability of warez, but the monetization of in-browser gameplay. Nintendo states "unfair competition" as a basis for the lawsuit.


It's about the warez availability too. It's for each and every single of these reasons: (i got this from the lawsuit, sorry if there's something i copied wrong)
copying, distributing, selling, performing, displaying, playing, or otherwise using any unauthorized copy of a Nintendo copyrighted work, or any derivative thereof, including those works identified in Exhibit A; b. using, inducing, or enabling others to use any unauthorized reproduction or copy of Nintendo’s copyrighted works, including the works identified in Exhibit A; c. constructing, operating, selling, or otherwise providing any product, device, website, or service that contributes to or induces the reproduction, distribution, performance, display, or other use of Nintendo’s copyrighted works, including the works identified in Exhibit A; d. using, or inducing or enabling others to use, any reproduction, counterfeit, copy, or colorable imitation of Nintendo’s trademarks, including those trademarks identified in Exhibit B, in any manner in connection with the manufacture, printing, distribution, advertising, offering for sale or sale of any goods or services, including the use of Nintendo’s trademarks in connection with a website; e. using, or inducing or enabling others to use, Nintendo’s trademarks, including those identified in Exhibit B, or any reproduction, counterfeit, copy, or colorable imitation of said marks in any manner likely to cause others falsely to believe that Defendants’ products or services are connected with Nintendo or legitimate Nintendo products or services bearing Nintendo’s trademarks when they are not, including the use of Nintendo’s trademarks in connection with a website; f. destroying, transferring, altering, moving, returning, concealing, or in any manner secreting any and all unauthorized copies of Nintendo’s copyrighted works and any and all documents and records, including without limitation computer tapes, computer disks, business records, e-mails, social media accounts, social media posts, supplier names and addresses, books of accounts, receipts, and other documentation relating or referring in any way to the distribution, provision, use, or otherwise trafficking in unauthorized copies of Nintendo’s copyrighted works; and g. unfairly competing with Nintendo.


----------



## Song of storms (Jul 21, 2018)

Stop asking for the name of the websites. They're still up.


----------



## gman666 (Jul 21, 2018)

Vieela said:


> It's about the warez availability too.


I'm saying that they only took action because of the monetization of in-browser gameplay. I mean look at all the other sites that share warez, Nintendo isn't actively suing these sites. The most unique aspect of the site is that it monetizes gameplay.


----------



## Mnecraft368 (Jul 21, 2018)

I'm not too bothered, one of the sites in question I have used before but I never liked it.


----------



## dAVID_ (Jul 21, 2018)

At least the Dope and Paradise sites are safe. For now..


----------



## Vieela (Jul 21, 2018)

gman666 said:


> I'm saying that they only took action because of the monetization of in-browser gameplay. I mean look at all the other sites that share warez, Nintendo isn't actively suing these sites. The most unique aspect of the site is that it monetizes gameplay.


Oh, i get what you mean. Indeed, Nintendo's main reason to be suing them is not only because they are getting profit from it, not only "indirectly" with ads, but seems like they have a subscription too? Including of course, the entire browser emulator too.


----------



## Mnecraft368 (Jul 21, 2018)

dAVID_ said:


> At least the Dope and Paradise sites are safe. For now..


Most of the roms on paradise have been taken down :/


----------



## smf (Jul 21, 2018)

the_randomizer said:


> Funny coming from the company who used publicly available NES ROMs on the Wii Shopping channel



If you think it's funny then you don't get it.



the_randomizer said:


> How cute of them, trying to stop ROM distribution on the internet



That is equivalent to "How cute of police trying to catch murderers". Does that mean they shouldn't try?



the_randomizer said:


> Ooh poor Nintendo, they must be clearly financially destitute from all those ROMs that they don't sell online.



When shall we all come round to steal your stuff?


----------



## WhiteMaze (Jul 21, 2018)

DFdDFdefefecAADDFAADFGE said:


> What were they supposed to do? Let them host their games for free? Companies must protect their own stuff or they give free ground for people to do anything they want with them. Why do you think that Game Freak actively shuts down Pokemon fangames? For fun?
> 
> These idiots hosted a warez website in *Arizona*, something that you can't just swipe under the rug. Had they hosted it in Panama or another country where the authorities don't care, they would've gotten away with it. This is just playing stupid games and winning stupid prizes.



*If it wasn't for those meddling kids* at Nintendo HQ


----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 21, 2018)

If you would be US based and hosted then you probably should have seen it coming. It is probably more surprising it took as long as it did.



the_randomizer said:


> How cute of them, trying to stop ROM distribution on the internet



Are they trying to stop everything including the hardcode or just make it harder for the "I followed a guide on a forum" set? The latter group are a far larger one and probably the bulk of the "losses" they make from such activities.


----------



## Gon Freecss (Jul 21, 2018)

BlastedGuy9905 said:


> I wonder if there's any way they could win against Nintendo?


Seed Boxes in Russia and the Bay?


----------



## APartOfMe (Jul 21, 2018)

smf said:


> If you think it's funny then you don't get it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think I found Reggie's GBAtemp account


----------



## Chary (Jul 21, 2018)

Paradise already kinda got hit and lost most their Nintendo stuff. The one getting tagged now is kinda old, and hasn't been relevant in years honestly, at least to most looking for these kinda files. Sucks to be them.


----------



## APartOfMe (Jul 21, 2018)

Chary said:


> Paradise already kinda got hit and lost most their Nintendo stuff. The one getting tagged now is kinda old, and hasn't been relevant in years honestly, at least to most looking for these kinda files. Sucks to be them.


I was able to download some N64 stuff from paradise a few weeks ago, so I thought they're ninty games were back up. Guess I was wrong


----------



## cvskid (Jul 21, 2018)

epickid37 said:


> I was able to download some N64 stuff from paradise a few weeks ago, so I thought they're ninty games were back up. Guess I was wrong


Try to go for complete romsets if you can find them.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 21, 2018)

And now, the site is down! Got lucky and got one final download before the shutdown!


----------



## Vieela (Jul 21, 2018)

Dodain47 said:


> And now, the site is down! Got lucky and got one final download before the shutdown!


Woah. The site just shut down like, some few minutes ago. Oh well.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 21, 2018)

Vieela said:


> Woah. The site just shut down like, some few minutes ago. Oh well.


Yeah, almost instantly!


----------



## AlanJohn (Jul 21, 2018)

It's hilarious how even with Nintendo's anti piracy policies, they still use roms dumped by the community for their mini consoles or virtual consoles.


----------



## Shadowfied (Jul 21, 2018)

phreaksho said:


> Geez... you would think that these guys would go after people distributing the newer stuff..


You'd think, but they aren't interested in stopping piracy. Piracy increases sales. They just want money.


----------



## SoCALCat (Jul 21, 2018)

Nintendon't is just big time But Hurt because of the Switch being hacked and mainly Switch game titles spreading like wild fire being posted available for download on the web for free.

I'm sure the majority of the people that own the SX Pro or OS are not going out of their way to purchase $40.00 to $60.00 Switch games since most of the people don't give a  about whether or not their Switch gets banned or to be able to game online...

After all this years! It's funny on how all of the sudden Nintendon't is starting to crack the whip  on all the websites that are providing their roms for download, especially the sites that are providing new Switch game titles... 

I ain't worried about it! Since I currently know peep's that own every Nintendon't Handheld / Console / Hack Rom Collection that ever existed, along with a decent collection of Switch .XCI files. 

Let the games begin! Good Luck! Nintendon't on trying to put out this big ass wild fire on preventing the roms from being posted online for people to download... 

I guess since Nintendon't stocks have been plunging down for a quite sometime now. Their way to gain some ground is to turn around and sue.

Remember this! The wolf is always at the door...


----------



## smf (Jul 21, 2018)

epickid37 said:


> I think I found Reggie's GBAtemp account



How about no?


----------



## Kilim (Jul 21, 2018)

yeah great, sue them so you can re-release a SNES classic for the fourth time

whenever i feel bad for pirating nintendo games they do something stupid that makes me relish the act even more


----------



## Carnelian (Jul 21, 2018)

Shitendo should be sued by GameCube and Wii U buyers...

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

https://i.warosu.org/data/biz/img/0003/40/1400495334667.gif


----------



## Zense (Jul 21, 2018)

So this happens right before they're releasing their online features on the Switch? I don't think stopping this site will have much impact, however through the lawsuit they might get info on how much traffic the site gets from streaming their roms, which financially might be interesting for them?


----------



## Mnecraft368 (Jul 21, 2018)

Carnelian said:


> Shitendo should be sued by GameCube and Wii U buyers...
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> https://i.warosu.org/data/biz/img/0003/40/1400495334667.gif


Why gamecube?
I mean, Wii U I can understand... but the gamecube is good imo


----------



## Carnelian (Jul 21, 2018)

Mnecraft368 said:


> Why gamecube?
> I mean, Wii U I can understand... but the gamecube is good imo



Because they delayed Zelda for both console and did other bad thing to those consoles not because they sucks, i love both console you know.


----------



## Mnecraft368 (Jul 21, 2018)

Carnelian said:


> Because they delayed Zelda for both console and did other bad thing to those consoles not because they sucks, i love both console you know.


still had animal crossing


----------



## aaronz77 (Jul 21, 2018)

Thankfully I think the LLC (Limited Liability Corporation) part of this small business will protect him from losing any personal property after the $100 million dollar judgement is filed. I understand Nintendo has got to do what is best for them BUT.. once again, bringing mainstream public attention to ROM's is far worse for Nintendo in the long run.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Jul 21, 2018)

Nintendo is greedy and an idiot.


----------



## Alex4nder001 (Jul 21, 2018)

azoreseuropa said:


> Nintendo is greedy and an idiot.


I’m sure I would feel the same way if I was suing them for my copyrighted work... but just look at how brazenly they wrote that lawsuit!
I wonder if Sony will sue and get a piece of the action...


----------



## Deleted member 331788 (Jul 21, 2018)

The guy was profiting from it, fair enough...they deserver what they get!
But another lawsuit ...when will Nintendo learn?? ...Sony have!


----------



## KingBlank (Jul 21, 2018)

Never liked loveroms anyway, Plenty of better sites out there.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 21, 2018)

FAST6191 said:


> If you would be US based and hosted then you probably should have seen it coming. It is probably more surprising it took as long as it did.
> 
> 
> 
> Are they trying to stop everything including the hardcode or just make it harder for the "I followed a guide on a forum" set? The latter group are a far larger one and probably the bulk of the "losses" they make from such activities.



C'est la vie I suppose.  Maybe if Nintendo actually had a decent digital library of games, people would be willing to spend more on legit ROMs.


----------



## wurstpistole (Jul 21, 2018)

For every website going down there's then more coming up. In Germany there's a saying called a fight against windmills, which applies here pretty well... It's no use. Nothing can stop sharing and piracy, it's just impossible.

On a side note, I have never heard of either of those sites.


----------



## Giga_Gaia (Jul 21, 2018)

Kilim said:


> yeah great, sue them so you can re-release a SNES classic for the fourth time
> 
> whenever i feel bad for pirating nintendo games they do something stupid that makes me relish the act even more



I feel zero remorse pirating Nintendo stuff. In fact, it helps me sleep at night knowing that I steal from them.

Nintendo deserves people stealing their stuff. Between them, Sony and Microsoft, they are by far the greediest company.

Their games takes forever to get a permanent price drop.

Their games almost never go on sale and when they do, the sale is pretty much garbage. I mean Zelda BOTW has been out for more than a year and they are so greedy I almost never see it on sale for more than $15 off (25%). I mean it's been a year and it's all you can offer on your first party titles? It's extremely weak. Sony and Microsoft would be 50% or 75% off by then and you get sales much more regularly.

They force you to pay to back up your saves via cloud on Switch, holding your saves hostage. Sony and Microsoft makes you pay, but at least you have the option to do local backups for free.

Their controller is more expensive than a PS4 or Xbox One controller and it really doesn't do anything those 2 controllers don't do that justify the extra price.

The price for their accessories is also ridiculously high. $30 for an official charger that probably cost like $1-2 to produce, the dock is sold for like $90 (which is far too expensive) and now they sell you a pokeball for $50, which is only gonna be useful for like 1 game.

Yeah, I feel no remorse at all. I wish piracy was even more rampant, like I said they deserve it. Never seen anyone so greedy. You can hate me if you want, but it really won't bother me.


----------



## Song of storms (Jul 21, 2018)

aaronz77 said:


> Thankfully I think the LLC (Limited Liability Corporation) part of this small business will protect him from losing any personal property after the $100 million dollar judgement is filed. I understand Nintendo has got to do what is best for them BUT.. once again, bringing mainstream public attention to ROM's is far worse for Nintendo in the long run.


They're suing the owner of the company, not the company. He's still going to lose big.


----------



## Alex4nder001 (Jul 21, 2018)

KingBlank said:


> Plenty of better sites out there.


Oh really? Name two.


----------



## Pluupy (Jul 21, 2018)

Darth Meteos said:


> let's just say they love roms


 I've been going to "paradise" since I was 7 and "rom lotion" since I was in middle school. I would hate to see those sites go down.


----------



## HaloEliteLegend (Jul 21, 2018)

Ericthegreat said:


> Son of a bitch, they don't even sell anything gba related. This is just Nintendo being assholes. And yes I do understand that you have to protect your patents, but this is a weird case of Nintendo just messing with someone, look how they don't (and probably can't) do shit about the 100000 chinese websites.


Less Nintendo being assholes, more those two guys being dumbasses for hosting a ROM site in Arizona. Nintendo has a legal obligation to defend their property when possible, that's why you host somewhere with lax copyright laws.


----------



## wurstpistole (Jul 21, 2018)

Alex4nder001 said:


> Oh really? Name two.


Hah! Well played, trying to get Rom website names here. But seriously, if I Google for example gba Roms I find the page I used for YEARS on first position. That one has like every system up to 64bit completely. Always found everything there, never needed anything else.


----------



## Pluupy (Jul 21, 2018)

Giga_Gaia said:


> I feel zero remorse pirating Nintendo stuff. In fact, it helps me sleep at night knowing that I steal from them.
> 
> Nintendo deserves people stealing their stuff. Between them, Sony and Microsoft, they are by far the greediest company.


Alright, I know Reddit and 4chan people exaggerate the stupidity of gbatemp members, but this is by far the dumbest thing I have ever read on this site and you should feel bad. 

Dude. You embarass me.


----------



## Ericthegreat (Jul 21, 2018)

Pluupy said:


> I've been going to "paradise" since I was 7 and "rom lotion" since I was in middle school. I would hate to see those sites go down.


You scared me I though emuparadise went down, btw pretty sure it's okay to say the name of it, just not link to it.


----------



## Alex4nder001 (Jul 21, 2018)

wurstpistole said:


> Hah! Well played, trying to get Rom website names here. But seriously, if I Google for example gba Roms I find the page I used for YEARS on first position. That one has like every system up to 64bit completely. Always found everything there, never needed anything else.


Trust me, Loveroms was perfect for GC and PSX/PS2 isos. Everywhere else they’re either split into pieces or in some weird format. Emuparadise being one of them. Sure, I used to use it a lot, but when I discovered loveroms I realised that was so much better.


----------



## Ryccardo (Jul 21, 2018)

Alex4nder001 said:


> Trust me, Loveroms was perfect for GC and PSX/PS2 isos. Everywhere else they’re either split into pieces or in some weird format. Emuparadise being one of them. Sure, I used to use it a lot, but when I discovered loveroms I realised that was so much better.


Check out that hustler site, while they are one of the first to honor dmca claims (or "esa protected" as they say), they also have some hacks/translations in the main download, and it's even lower bullshit than the paradise site


----------



## SirNapkin1334 (Jul 21, 2018)

Which sites was it? That paradise site? The ISO site? Fill us in!
Edit: nvm I found it, maybe I should have looked at the article. It was the Love site.


----------



## Alex4nder001 (Jul 21, 2018)

SirNapkin1334 said:


> Which sites was it? That paradise site? The ISO site? Fill us in!


Call me hypocritical, but repeatedly naming other good sites might be a bad idea. What if THEY get sued?


----------



## AutumnWolf (Jul 21, 2018)

They did it not because they were losing money, they just did it because they could

I hope you are happy now, Nintendo


----------



## SirNapkin1334 (Jul 22, 2018)

Welp, one thing’s for sure - this guy and his company is FUCKED.


----------



## danabnormal9000 (Jul 22, 2018)

Actually I love roms. And I love retro. Will Nintendo sue me?


----------



## ov3rkill (Jul 22, 2018)

I guess Nintendo will be offering upcoming retro games, virtual console, emulation, or whatever rebrand they're planning with this move.


----------



## pedro702 (Jul 22, 2018)

Ericthegreat said:


> Son of a bitch, they don't even sell anything gba related. This is just Nintendo being assholes. And yes I do understand that you have to protect your patents, but this is a weird case of Nintendo just messing with someone, look how they don't (and probably can't) do shit about the 100000 chinese websites.


nintendo does sell gba games on wiiu e shop vc titles and gb/gbc games on 3ds vc eshop so they actualy can loose money when people download roms and use the emulators instead of buying them on the shop.


----------



## chrisrlink (Jul 22, 2018)

maybe they should sue the sources like Gamefly (who wants to bet most scene dumps are dumped using the said service for 15 a month you can probably dump 4-5 carts a month without drawing too much attention


----------



## donut32 (Jul 22, 2018)

Surely Mathias would have known the risks involved with running the site/company. Nintendo won’t get them all, but for them to make an example out of someone may be just to keep the fear that the risk is real.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 22, 2018)

Good luck removing all the ROMs on the internet. If they did that, Nintendo wouldn't be able to use them for the digital services.


----------



## chrisrlink (Jul 22, 2018)

maybe they should secure their servers first what idiots

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Imagine in Anon got involved and crashed nintendo's servers for a week or 2 they have that shitty of security anyways


----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 22, 2018)

the_randomizer said:


> Good luck removing all the ROMs on the internet. If they did that, Nintendo wouldn't be able to use them for the digital services.


Again this is not going to be about removing all ROMs from the internet... Sisyphean does not even begin to cover that one. Such things are far more likely so that the clueless types which can just about follow a step by step guide (with pictures) on a forum don't have an easy route to grabbing ROMs.

Equally you seem to have a real thing about Nintendo (or indeed the group/company tasked with building them) grabbing an internet dump of a game. I am not entirely sure why though.


----------



## k3rizz3k (Jul 22, 2018)

Wow, all this hate for a company doing what they should be doing. (Protecting their interests, money grabbing or not... That is the point of a for-profit company)


----------



## Hells Malice (Jul 22, 2018)

Just Nintendo protecting its property as it is legally obligated to.
Anyone running sites like these knows the risks.

People getting mad at Nintendo are pretty braindead.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Jul 22, 2018)

Let's be real, Nintendo are never going to see most of that money.
The law is done in such a way that if you genuinely would never be able to pay all of that, then you get off easy.
That still probably means they have to give them all they have though.


----------



## MarkDarkness (Jul 22, 2018)

If Nintendo was savvier they would understand that these operations at the end of the day generate them net revenue, not loss. Overwhelming attention has been given to the brand ever since the dawn of emulation, and without any doubt this has contributed greatly to them remaining alive and solvent.

Sure, it is their prerogative to "protect" that IP... it's just smarter that they don't.

PS: And anyway, this guy must have done something specific that upset them, because by and large they do get the point I made above and turn a blind eye.


----------



## Sheimi (Jul 22, 2018)

Second time I have heard about the site. Hope they file for Bankruptcy


----------



## Prior22 (Jul 22, 2018)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> Nintendo must be losing money somehow. Try doing more ports.
> 
> (This is sarcasm)



No sarcasm here.  I would practically sell my soul for upgraded ports of Advance Wars 1-3, Dual Strike in particular.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jul 22, 2018)

Prior22 said:


> No sarcasm here.  I would practically sell my soul for upgraded ports of Advance Wars 1-3, Dual Strike in particular.


If it will stop the lawsuit then do it. 

I was just joking about how company would be suing someone to gain money which is sometimes done more commonly in desperate greed rather than Sincerity. Of course I'm not saying that this is the case for this situation but it has happened before.


----------



## Kigiru (Jul 22, 2018)

"It does nothing but maybe they will pay us" case.
Easier, more sue-proof and nearly impossible to take down way to host pirated stuff is torrent.
It's just a scapegoat case that will not end Nintendo's problems with pirates.


----------



## AutumnWolf (Jul 22, 2018)

all nintendo content was removed from the site... and it feels kind of empty now


----------



## SomeKindOfUsername (Jul 22, 2018)

Running your piracy site in someplace like the US while profiting off the distribution of copyrighted work is a very bad idea. They might get off lightly now that they've removed all the Nintendo stuff.

This might sound snobbish also, but if you're going to pirate at least do it right. There are so many better methods and alternatives than ad infested sites. And for the love of all that is holy don't pay for any 'premium membership,' that's just wrong on so many levels.


----------



## EmBlaze (Jul 22, 2018)

Memoir said:


> The one place I could get my Xbox games without adfly. RIP


AdsBypasser. And that's all I'm going to say regarding this.


----------



## B.B.Link (Jul 22, 2018)

dmace81 said:


> Yet thousands of rom websites still exist. Good luck taking them all down Nintendo.  So stupid.  Im glad I hacked my 3ds so I can get games free now.  I supported Nintendo enough through the years rebuying the same games over and over.  All I see in them is greed now.  If they want people to quit downloading roms then make 30+ year old games cheaper than 5 to 10 dollars.



Ha HA HA!!!!!! Check your underpants kid, because you're full of it.

Y'all need to stop making excuses on why you steal games. The Switch could've came out with a VC with every Romset in the galaxy and you STILL would find an excuse to justify pirating roms, so throw that shit out the window because its getting old. Downloading commercial roms is wrong, plain and simple. Stop trying to clear your conscience.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 22, 2018)

B.B.Link said:


> Downloading commercial roms is wrong, plain and simple.


What if you already own the game?

Not that I actually care what people do in this regard.


----------



## DarthDub (Jul 22, 2018)

B.B.Link said:


> Ha HA HA!!!!!! Check your underpants kid, because you're full of it.
> 
> Y'all need to stop making excuses on why you steal games. The Switch could've came out with a VC with every Romset in the galaxy and you STILL would find an excuse to justify pirating roms, so throw that shit out the window because its getting old. Downloading commercial roms is wrong, plain and simple. Stop trying to clear your conscience.


I wouldn't lose sleep over pirating games that aren't sold physically anymore.


----------



## eriol33 (Jul 22, 2018)

10000000 people downloaded Mario Bros 3, imagine how much revenue we lost. Oh Nintendo...


----------



## Alex4nder001 (Jul 22, 2018)

The keyboard warriors have arrived


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 22, 2018)

Too bad for Nintendo I managed to download the entire US Snes ROM set, *shrug*  So, until more of those games are publicly available for digital purchase, no dice.


----------



## SirNapkin1334 (Jul 22, 2018)

SomeKindOfUsername said:


> Running your piracy site in someplace like the US while profiting off the distribution of copyrighted work is a very bad idea. They might get off lightly now that they've removed all the Nintendo stuff.
> 
> This might sound snobbish also, but if you're going to pirate at least do it right. There are so many better methods and alternatives than ad infested sites. And for the love of all that is holy don't pay for any 'premium membership,' that's just wrong on so many levels.


Yeah. I mean, running ads so you can have enough money to keep the site up is one thing, but profiting, that’s even worse than pirating.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jul 22, 2018)

"checks the roms sites i go to" ....still there so WHO GIVES A FUCK


----------



## osaka35 (Jul 22, 2018)

Yikes, that's a lot of money gained from hosting nintendo stuff. I'd be pissed too if someone was hosting all my work and making that much money off it X'D. Why didn't they host elsewhere, and keep every piece of this stuff out of the US or Japan?


----------



## Kyuuketsuki (Jul 22, 2018)

Hosting... 

That's why the sites I use [REDACTED] and [REDACTED], have external hosts (people are making good use of Google Drive), while [REDACTED] has a little download button (possibly the next one to go). Sites that aren't hosting, usually have the loophole of users submitting links and then those links have been shared through multiple forums and the source doesn't direct to the sites in question (the same loophole with torrent hosts).


----------



## EddieEddie90 (Jul 22, 2018)

This is why I keep my all my roms on my hard drive, I just don't know when they are going to be taken down from the internet


----------



## MasterJ360 (Jul 22, 2018)

I know 1 rom site was asked to stop sharing 3DS games which they were forced to take down everything under Nintendo. So they sue some folks and persuade others for take down. Hmmmm these 2 guys were just unlucky


----------



## B.B.Link (Jul 22, 2018)

FAST6191 said:


> What if you already own the game?
> 
> Not that I actually care what people do in this regard.



I don't care about the morality of pirating. i do it more than anybody here. I just hate when people make excuses on why they do it. "Nintendo should do this" "Sony should do that" Just pirate already.


----------



## Blasingame (Jul 22, 2018)

Something like this similar happened in Australia and I think it was resolved with an out of court settlement.  Interested to see if it would happen again.  Usually this could be Nintendo making an example of these folks.

Then again... profiting from the ad revenue does tick me off.


----------



## LuxerWap (Jul 22, 2018)

I know I am gonna get hated for this, but I still stand by Nintendo on this. Please noye that i am not some Nintendo fanboy since I know some people expected that when I defended most of their actions, but what they are doing with ROMs sites are fair.

I pirate games as well, but I don't complain when some company takes them down. It's pretty understandable. They have to protect their IP from anyone who is try to make bucks out of them. And don't say no one does that. I have seen many "XXX games in 1!" cartridges and Plug n' Play systems everywhere. Mostly around big Flea Markets. Most games are pirated and being sold for $20+.

Nintendo isn't the one to blame here. It is us because we are screwing around their games without their permission.


----------



## Trash_Bandatcoot (Jul 22, 2018)

$100,000,000?!
Gee, don’t mess with Nintendo or Reggie comes knocking at your door with a payment of a 100 million dollars!


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 22, 2018)

B.B.Link said:


> Ha HA HA!!!!!! Check your underpants kid, because you're full of it.
> 
> Y'all need to stop making excuses on why you steal games. The Switch could've came out with a VC with every Romset in the galaxy and you STILL would find an excuse to justify pirating roms, so throw that shit out the window because its getting old. Downloading commercial roms is wrong, plain and simple. Stop trying to clear your conscience.



So? You think legalities have stopped people before? What about games you already own, or games that are not available on digital services? Sorry, but illegalities only make them more desirable. I sure as hell aren't going to pay for the games I already own on the VC or eShop.


----------



## Captain_N (Jul 23, 2018)

First off those 2 that own that love site should not have making money off of pirated material. Thats how they are getting slammed. If they made zero money out of it then they would only be sewed for distributing copyrighted content with out the content holders permission. When money is made off pirated content, the companies have ammo to use for montary damages. All the Russian servers on DC++ dont make any money for the server holder. Good luck shutting them down. One dude was sharing 210 terabytes of content. Mostly 23gb+ blu ray rips. it was a real share to.

Those of us that are well aware of roms and emulators should just download the entire rom set for the classic consoles. I have a server up for them all and i can load them on any device i need over the network or copy to usb/sd card. I can understand trying to download every 3ds rom. that's a lot of storage. I have over 7000 ds roms and it totals over 270 GB uncompressed. 3ds roms are so much larger total size is probably 2 TB or more even when compressed.
I suggest getting the rom sets you want so you already have them and dont have to rely on the internet for them.
Classic console roms take up such a small amount of space.


----------



## B.B.Link (Jul 23, 2018)

the_randomizer said:


> So? You think legalities have stopped people before? What about games you already own, or games that are not available on digital services? Sorry, but illegalities only make them more desirable. I sure as hell aren't going to pay for the games I already own on the VC or eShop.



You again..............

There you go, making excuses on why you should pirate. If you already own the game, why do you need to download it again? Even if you sold it, why should you get a free copy? JUST PIRATE THE ROMS, no excuses.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 23, 2018)

B.B.Link said:


> You again..............
> 
> There you go, making excuses on why you should pirate. If you already own the game, why do you need to download it again? Even if you sold it, why should you get a free copy? JUST PIRATE THE ROMS, no excuses.



Whatever you say. But do a favor and don't type in all caps like that, doesn't really help your case. I pirate whatever the hell I pirate, and I really don't give a damn that it's just Snes games. Somebody spank me for being a naughty boy 

You're right, I don't need an excuse, but why are you so bloody condescending to those who do? Did they personally assault you to warrant such a reaction?


----------



## GaaraPrime (Jul 23, 2018)

Which two sites are they talking about?


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 23, 2018)

ravihpa said:


> Which two sites are they talking about?



I'm pretty sure they're places people _love_ to go.


----------



## GaaraPrime (Jul 23, 2018)

the_randomizer said:


> I'm pretty sure they're places people _love_ to go.



Hahahaha.  Thanx   I've never been to that site.  I've always loved _paradise_.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jul 23, 2018)

plenty more where they came from or use usenet everything is on there forever


----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 23, 2018)

Bladexdsl said:


> or use usenet everything is on there forever


Have you got a good provider for such things? Giganews and astraweb have been removing things for years (it really picked up during the 360 era) and basically everybody else feeds from them, and probably still has low retention rather than the unlimited stuff others see. Or are we having to use hidden and non obvious NZB sites?


----------



## Joom (Jul 23, 2018)

gman666 said:


> Good rom sites come and go.. That's exactly why I have complete romsets stored on a few drives. I'd like to avoid finding new sites everytime companies send out cease and desist orders.


This is why I privately host the entire Nintendo library up to the NDS. When Nintendo started C&D'ing popular sites last year, I grabbed everything before it was all gone.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 23, 2018)

I may have "accidentally" stumbled on a site that has entire ROM sets too, hmm, what a shame.


----------



## SirNapkin1334 (Jul 23, 2018)

ravihpa said:


> Hahahaha.  Thanx   I've never been to that site.  I've always loved _paradise_.


Yeah, but the best sites are the _chaotic_ sites


----------



## chrisrlink (Jul 24, 2018)

though i somewhat understand the situation who comes up with the damn numbers? no body unless your bill gates or DJT you can't pay that amount how will nintendo get it like if i got sued they'd be lucky to get $400 I'm so poor I have no life/medical insurance so they can't withdraw from that and all my belongings are probably under 1k so yah how the heck they'll get $100mil+ from me at least


----------



## Joom (Jul 24, 2018)

chrisrlink said:


> though i somewhat understand the situation who comes up with the damn numbers? no body unless your bill gates or DJT you can't pay that amount how will nintendo get it like if i got sued they'd be lucky to get $400 I'm so poor I have no life/medical insurance so they can't withdraw from that and all my belongings are probably under 1k so yah how the heck they'll get $100mil+ from me at least


They infer it from assumed ad revenue and other gainings. Based on the amount of traffic, the owner "should" be able to cough it up from the assumed ad revenue. If not, he goes to prison, and case closed.


----------



## chrisrlink (Jul 25, 2018)

well hope the guy never drops the soap then btw i though the max financial penalty (at least for movies) was $250,000 USD how can game companies make the rules and not stick to the copyright penelty guidelines

edit: here it is 

Penalties for copyright infringement include civil and criminal penalties. In general, anyone found liable for civil copyright infringement may be ordered to pay either actual damages or "statutory" damages affixed at not less than $750 and not more than $30,000 per work infringed. For "willful" infringement, a court may award up to $150,000 per work infringed. A court can, in its discretion, also assess costs and attorneys' fees. For details, see Title 17, United States Code, Sections 504, 505.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

ok so how many offense is in the docket? each offense is 5 yrs


----------

